# Car tail light red led, do you know the name of it.?



## honk (Jul 28, 2019)

I have this car tail light red led which is nice bright and can some one tell me the name of it, as I would like to buy some of them but can't find them.
I did measure the led and it's something like 310x280mm, more or less.
This is the closest I can make a picture of the led.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't come on here often, but I _*LOVE*_ many of the factory LED taillights that have come out over the years. My absolute favourite that I would love to get my hands on are the 00-03 Cadillac Deville's. Next would be the 08-12 Chevy Malibu, then the 08-09 Ford Taurus X, both of which look like a single "bulb" compared to the Deville.

Anyway, if it's still in a housing (or at least the board) can you share a pic of the whole thing? Curious what you want to do with them. They won't offer any advice here on modifying, unless something's changed. Thanks!


----------



## honk (Aug 1, 2019)

CanadianGuy said:


> I don't come on here often, but I _*LOVE*_ many of the factory LED taillights that have come out over the years. My absolute favourite that I would love to get my hands on are the 00-03 Cadillac Deville's. Next would be the 08-12 Chevy Malibu, then the 08-09 Ford Taurus X, both of which look like a single "bulb" compared to the Deville.
> 
> Anyway, if it's still in a housing (or at least the board) can you share a pic of the whole thing? Curious what you want to do with them. They won't offer any advice here on modifying, unless something's changed. Thanks!



I'm trying to make a custom rear light for my ebike, I did buy red led drl strip whit amber sequential turn signal. 2835smd.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973504843.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.45694c4dX0pVpG
I was hoping that the red led strip was bright, a single led like the one on the picture above is brighter then the whole strip.
That's why I'm asking if some one know what led it is on the picture or can maybe tell me where to find a small red led that is bright.

I will try to make some pictures for you soon.


----------



## honk (Aug 4, 2019)

Pm sent.


----------



## snakebite (Sep 16, 2019)

https://www.digikey.com/products/en...tity=&ColumnSort=0&page=1&stock=1&pageSize=25
plcc-4 package.


----------



## DIWdiver (Sep 16, 2019)

snakebite said:


> https://www.digikey.com/products/en...tity=&ColumnSort=0&page=1&stock=1&pageSize=25
> plcc-4 package.



Same package, but most definitely not the same LED.


----------



## snakebite (Sep 17, 2019)

DIWdiver said:


> Same package, but most definitely not the same LED.



thats the one i use in repairing the bmw taillights.
different brand but interchangeable.
the other common type has a lense. harley-davidson taillights use those.
yes both fail a lot.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 17, 2019)

probably special purpose build led, not available for retail.


----------



## snakebite (Sep 18, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> probably special purpose build led, not available for retail.


nope.
common part readily available.
some are not as common and can only be bought in full reels but you can see the link where anyone can buy these.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 18, 2019)

snakebite said:


> nope.
> common part readily available.
> some are not as common and can only be bought in full reels but you can see the link where anyone can buy these.


yes i saw the link and they are NOT same leds


----------

